# Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2013)

_Vorabveröffentlichungen Anglerpraxis.de November/13_

*Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Die lausige NDR-Doku von Carsten Rau hat in vielen Foren, natürlich auch und erst recht im AB, die Gemüter erhitzt.
Es zeigte sich im Nachgang, dass die Anglerschaft zerstritten ist wie die Kesselflicker. 
Selbsternannte und akademisch geadelte Experten gaben ihre Statements ab.
Positiv herausragend dabei: Robert Arlinghaus, der Angelprofessor.
Bei vielen Kommentaren fiel auf, dass sich die Geber kein Stück Gedanken gemacht hatten, um was es eigentlich geht.
Da haben auch sich manche Angel-Promis echte intellektuelle Peinlichkeiten gegeben.
Von Applaus über Gleichgültigkeit bis radikale Ablehnung war zu dem Film  und in den Diskussionen dazu an Reaktionen alles vorhanden.

Nur bei einem Thema kamen sich alle ziemlich nah:
In der Bewertung der Großfisch-Paylakes, neudeutsch jetzt  Trophäenfischpuff genannt, wobei ich den Begriff Trophäenangeln ablehne,  denn er ist uns von Außen aufgedrückt worden und wird durchweg negativ  besetzt.

Fast unisono wurde diese Art der Angelei, diese Art des Angelgewässers abgelehnt.

_Ich möchte die Frage stellen:* warum eigentlich?*_

Zunächst mal: hier geht es ausdrücklich nicht um eine rechtliche Bewertung, 
sondern ausschließlich um eine ethische Betrachtungsweise!

Welche Art von Gewässer/Angelei ist eigentlich gemeint? 
Nicht der ganz normale Forellensee, in dem fast immer die Fänge entnommen werden.
Im Kern des Kreuzfeuers der Kritik stehen abgeschlossene Gewässer,  i.d.R. gewerblich betrieben, die eine hohe Population an  Großfischen/besonderen Fischen beinhalten. Sowohl nicht-heimische Arten  wie Stör, als auch heimische wie Wels, Hecht, Karpfen, die sich  theoretisch reproduzieren könnten.
Diese kapitalen Fische werden zumeist in ebensolchen Größen besetzt und sollen nach dem Fang wieder zurück gesetzt werden.

Gerade in Deutschland handelt es sich in der Regel um einen Mix aus  Großfisch- & Forellenteich, also eine vergleichsweise recht  niederschwellige Ausprägung eines Big-Fish-Commercials.

Einen rechtlichen Aspekt möchte ich dann doch noch einwerfen, denn er  wird in der Diskussion gern außer Acht gelassen (auch von mir):
Die kommerziellen Angelteiche unterliegen nicht in allen Bundesländern  dem Fischereirecht. Es besteht fast(!) überall die  Fischereischeinpflicht.
Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und sonstige fischereirechtliche Beschränkungen  oder Vorgaben gelten jedoch nicht, wenn das Fischereirecht keine  Anwendung findet.

Es obliegt in diesen Fällen dem Betreiber z.B. Mindestmaße für bestimmte Fischarten festzulegen. 
Und daran hat sich der Angler zu halten.
Wenn der Betreiber für Großfische ein Entnahmeverbot festlegt, muss der  Angler einen solchen Fisch zurücksetzen, will er keine  Vertragsverletzung begehen.

Eine solche vertragliche Regelung (die Angelkarte ist der Vertrag mit dem man die Bedingungen des Betreibers annimmt) _würde_ wiederum mit dem Bundesgesetz TierSchG kollidieren und somit nichtig sein, wenn das releasen _klar_ gegen das Bundesgesetz verstossen _würde_. 
Aber ganz so klar ist das nicht.
So oder so sitzt der einzelne Angler in einer Zwickmühle.

Zurück von der Juristerei zur Ethik.

http://*ih.us/a/img199/5643/2s8p.JPG


*im Ausland ganz normal – bei uns (natürlich) verpönt*

Im Ausland gibt es viele kommerzielle Teiche, die Großfische beherbergen, sowohl dort heimische Arten, wie exotische.

Viele von uns haben sich von DMAX gut unterhalten gefühlt, als Matt Hayes und der Duke im Monument Lake Karpfen angelten. 
Das ist schlichtweg ein Karpfenpuff. Und nur Karpfen, was anderes ist da nicht drin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPi2SVVVW9E
Kritik dazu hab ich in keinem deutschen Forum gelesen.

Besonders in Thailand sind Commercials mit Kapitalen & Exoten aus  aller Welt gang und gäbe, bieten Einheimischen und Touristen Angelspaß;  gesellschaftlich vollkommen kritikfrei akzeptiert.
http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1530.html
http://www.fishinginthailand.com/
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-...-thailand.html

http://*ih.us/a/img12/325/pemp.jpg
(Foto: cliff1066™ - http://www.flickr.com/photos/nostri-imago/ ) 

Unsere europäischen Nachbarn haben solche natürlich auch, 
z.B. Österreich
http://www.austrianpaylakes.com/index.php?id=4
oder Ungarn
http://www.euro-aqua-fishing.at/main_site/index-old.htm
und viele andere.

Warum ist es also bei uns so ein großes ethisches Drama?

http://*ih.us/a/img811/6554/tq88.jpg


*Fang = 0 Schaden - 5 x 0 Schaden = ???*

Wenn wir einen untermassigen Hecht im Vereinsgewässer an die Barschrute  kriegen, macht uns der Drill trotzdem Spaß, wir schämen uns nicht der  Freude, obwohl wir schon vor der Landung wissen, dass es doch nur  Nutellabrot zum Abendessen gibt.
Wenn der Schniepel dann unversehrt zurück gesetzt werden kann &  wird, haben wir kein schlechtes Gewissen. Ihm ist kein Schaden  entstanden.
Genauso ist es bei massigen Fischen, die uns zufällig in der Schonzeit an den Haken gehen.
Oder bei allen anderen Fischen, bei denen wir entscheiden, _„du gehst unversehrt zurück“_.

Ein Fang bedeutet also keine Beeinträchtigung für den Fisch, sofern nicht verletzt, zu lange gedrillt, etc..

Zwei Fang auch nicht? Fünf Fang?
Wie oft muss man einen Fisch fangen, damit ihm trotzdem Schaden entsteht?
Welche Zeitabstände zwischen Fängen wären ok , ab welchem Rhythmus entstehen dann doch Schäden?
Wer könnte das überhaupt beurteilen?

Und sind der Hecht im Vereinssee, dessen Standplatz alle kennen, und der  40Pfund-Karpfen, der murmelsüchtig die Spots abklappert, nicht  eventuell sogar mehr gefährdet als der 40kg-Besatz-Wels im Puff, weil  sie deutlich öfter als dieser am Haken hängen?

Und würde es einen ethischen Unterschied machen, wenn man den Großfisch,  den man gezielt beangelt und gefangen hat, dann doch abmurksen anstatt  releasen würde?
Wenn ja, für wen?

http://*ih.us/a/img12/8049/q8nd.jpg


*Gewässergröße entscheidend?*

Der Angelethiker Alexander Schwab spricht in der aktuellen Fisch & Fang (Nov) davon, dass Trophäenangeln in vielen Ländern willkommen ist; Bonefish auf Kuba, Karpfen in Frankreich, etc.
Neben dem Unterschied zu Paylakes, dass diese Fische dort Wildtiere oder  Ausgewildert sind, spielt für ihn die Gewässergröße eine Rolle, _„der Fisch kann dem Angler ausweichen“_.

Wo liegen denn da die Grenzen?
5ha? 50ha? 5000ha?
Macht das bei reviertreuen Fischen und Vagabunden nicht einen Unterschied?
Und spielt Wasserfläche bis zum Horizont überhaupt eine Rolle, wenn man  weiß, dass sich kapitale Fische z.B. an einer Hafeneinfahrt stapeln?


*Und der Fisch?* 

_"...verkommt zu einem Sportobjekt"_. 
Wie oft habe ich diesen Spruch schon gelesen.
Warum überhaupt _"verkommen"_?

Beispielsweise ist das Pferd seit Jahrhunderten ein Sportobjekt, welches  in Teilen durchaus darunter "leidet". Es gibt etwas leise Kritik daran,  die öffentlich gar nicht wahrgenommen wird, einige Auswüchse sind  unterbunden worden, aber generell läuft gesellschaftlich akzeptiert  alles wie eh und je.

Mit Pferdesport kommt man unter Applaus zu Olympia,
mit Angelsport kommt man vor den Richter.

Da also, wo es um warmblütige Säugetiere, "echte" Wirbeltiere mit  nachgewiesenem Schmerzempfinden geht, versagt das Tierschutzgesetz voll  und ganz, ist es eine Lobby- und Kommerzgesteuerte Farce. (Zitat Ralle 24)
Die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz, die ethische Beurteilung der  Gesellschaft hat kein Problem mit vielen "Sport-Tieren", ausgerechnet  mit unseren aber schon.
Das ist ...Bullshit! (mir fällt kein passenderer Begriff ein).

Alexander Schwab weist in seinem bereits erwähnten Fisch &  Fang-Beitrag darauf hin, dass manche Fische in Commercials nachweisbar  ein sehr langes und offenbar gesundes Leben führen.
Wir wissen dies durch immer wiederkehrende Fänge und die Prominenz, die manche dieser Fische erreichen.
"Two Tone" (Video) beispielsweise, berichtet Schwab, wurde 45 und starb eines natürlichen Todes (Video).

Bewusst schmeiße ich noch die naive Betrachtungsweise, _"was würde der Fisch wählen, wenn er die Wahl hätte?"_ mit in den Ring.
Würde er lieber dem Berufsfischer ins Netz gehen?
Würde er geangelt und releast werden wollen?
Würde er geangelt und in die Pfanne wandern wollen?
Weder noch.
Er würde gern im See leben, gar nicht gefangen werden wollen ...und trotzdem täglich seine Portion Forelli kriegen.

http://*ih.us/a/img51/2430/d98x.jpg


*Sachliche Diskussion darüber möglich?*

Bin gespannt.

_-kati48268-_


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Wird ich gerne wieder fürs Magazin nehmen,...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Mein heimischer Baggersee ist vom Prinzip her ein Großfisch-Paylake!
Da kommen die Hantas, kaufen sich eine Tageskarte für 15€, verklappen zentnerweise ihr Futter und drillen die bis zu 60Pfd. schweren Karpfen.
Die natürlich alle wieder released werden, selbstverständlich nach einem
Fotoshooting!
Ich sehe den Unterschied zu den geschmähten Gewässern nicht, denn dicke Waller gibt es als Zugabe und inzwischen haben die auch die Boilies zu schätzen gelernt.
Meiner Ansicht nach, ist der einzige Unterschied der Unternehmer, welcher in meinem Fall eben der Verein ist und offiziell als gemeinnützig gilt, also nicht versteuert wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Hallo Kati,

interessanter Thread. Wahrscheinlich wird es wieder in Streit ausarten, denn ich selber kann für mich einige Punkte auch nur Gefühlsmässig begründen. Aber so ist das nun einmal mit ethischen oder moralischen Themen. Höchst Brisant und sowas kann in einem Thread recht schnell "hochgehen". Von daher gleich die Bitte an die Mods, hier etwas genauer hinzuschauen.

Selber habe ich ja auch nichts gegen Angelseen und auch nichts gegen das bewusste Releasen von Fischen.

Nun jedoch das unvermeidliche aber...ich bin der Meinung, das es an einigen Seen übetrieben wird. Es ist nicht unüblich, das in 0,5ha Pfützen mit Badewannenstruktur +50 Kg schwere Störe besetzt werden. Das finde ich daneben, denn der Fisch hat hier garkeine andere Chance als andauernd an den Haken zu gehen. Man könnte den Fisch auch in einer Badeanstalt aussetzen. 

Und dann gibt es noch Grossfisch- oder Störexperten, welche sich mit dem Fang in so einem Gewässer brüsten.

Das halte ich für peinlich und auch Tierquälerei. Denn der Fisch muss den Hakenköder fressen, wenn er nicht verhungern will. Bzw. er kommt nicht drumherum, alles was irgendwie nach Fressen aussieht zu vertilgen.

Hier wird es nun aber schwammig. Ich bin dafür, dass die Fischgröße dem Gewässer angepasst sein sollte.

Beispiel: 2ha See, 1m Durchschnittstiefe ohne Struktur und massiver Besatz von Stören und Karpfen. Finde ich in diesem Fall unmöglich. Anglerisch ist das ganze auch nicht weit davon entfernt, zur nächsten Zucht zu fahren, sich mit dem Fisch der Wahl fotografieren zu lassen und dann wieder nach Hause zu fahren. An diesem See (gibt es wirklich) kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, das die Karpfen aus Vereinsgewässern geklaut (?) wurden. Das ist dann ein weiterer Punkt der zur Diskussion steht. 

Inwiefern möchte man es finanziell unterstützen, das die besten Fische aus dem eigenen Verein plötzlich in einem Paylake schwimmen. Kommt öfters vor als man denkt und ist eine weitere Perversität dieser Paylakes.

Anderes Beispiel: See von 5ha, Durchschnittstiefe von 6m, Schohngebiet und Struktur im Gewäser. Ebenfalls Besatz von Karpfen und Stören. Es ist an dem See möglich so einen Fisch zu fangen, aber man muss schon ein paar Angeltage inverstieren und selbst dann kann man auch noch leer ausgehen.

Sowas finde ich in Ordnung. Denn hier gehört noch anglerisches Geschick dazu und der Fisch kann dem Angler ausweichen. Übrigens existieren beide Gewässer genau so, wie beschrieben.

In den Thai Paylakes ist es auch so, das man dort auch Nullnummern schieben kann. Manche Störpuffs in Deutschland haben das ganze aber so übetrieben, das man sich schon dusselig anstellen muss um keinen Fisch zu fangen.

Zusammenfassend: 

Der Fisch muss noch einen Lebensraum vorfinden, indem er sich wohl fühlt. Zumindest halbwegs. +50Kg Fische in kleine Pfützen zu besetzen garantieren das aber grade nicht.

De Fisch muss die Chance haben, auch ohne Hakenköder seinen Nahrungsbedarf zu decken. Es muss schon anglerisches Geschick (und/oder Glück?) dazugehören, um einen Fisch zu erbeuten. Der (sehr viel fressende) Großfisch in einem Strukturlosen und unproduktiven (mini-)Gewässer lassen dem Fisch kaum eine Chance, den Hakenköder ausser acht zu lassen. Hier wäre eine Steigerung nur noch ein bezahlter Taucher, der einem den Fisch an den Haken hängt.

Die Fische sollten aus Zuchten kommen und nicht aus den umliegenden Vereinsteichen gefangen werden und umgesetzt werden. Sowas ist eine der absoluten Undinge und es kommt vor. Das sollte jeder im Hinterkopf haben, das einige dubiose "Geschäftemacher" den Bestand des eigenen Vereins ruinieren und man denen auch noch Geld hinbringt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein heimischer Baggersee ist vom Prinzip her ein Großfisch-Paylake!
> Da kommen die Hantas, kaufen sich eine Tageskarte für 15€, verklappen zentnerweise ihr Futter und drillen die bis zu 60Pfd. schweren Karpfen.



Wie groß ist das Gewässer und wie oft werdne die Großkarpfen gefangen? Springen sie in den Kescher, oder muss man schon etwas Können und Glück dabei haben?


----------



## angler1996 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Kati#6

kurz und Knapp.

worin besteht der Unterschied , ob ich einen großen Fisch zurück setze oder einen "Untermaßigen " Kraft Vorschrift?
Der Große tut doch nur den Augen weh.
Woher weiß ich, dass ich die Plötze nicht 3 mal zurück setze?

Gruß A.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



angler1996 schrieb:


> worin besteht der Unterschied , ob ich einen großen Fisch zurück setze oder einen "Untermaßigen " Kraft Vorschrift?
> Der Große tut doch nur den Augen weh.
> Woher weiß ich, dass ich die Plötze nicht 3 mal zurück setze?



Das mag richtig sein. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn an einem Naturgewässer ein Rotauge 3x gefangen wird. 

Aber die Paylakes sind eben komplett von Menschen geplante Gewässer. Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euren Hausgewässern ist. Aber bei meinen Vereinsgewässern war immer ein Interesse daran, das heimische Fische eine vernünftige Population bilden und sich dort wohl fühlen.

Und genau das ist an diesen Paylakes oft ein Problem. Ob der Fisch seine neue Umgebung mag oder nicht, ist meist egal.

Denn wenn die Kundenwünsche so sind, das man ohne Anstrengung 10 Störe in der Nach fängt, dann weiss man wie es dort unter Wasser aussieht.

---

Ein weiteres Problem besteh auch bei Karpfenbeständen. Ich kenne 2 Seen, welche durch Hantas stark frequentiert werden. Durch den massiven Einsatz von Futtermitteln haben sich die Durchschnittsgewichte stark erhöht. Soweit so schlecht, aber was passiert, wenn die Hantas mal das Interesse verlieren? Dann sind die Fische dort ungewollt auf Diät und es wird wieder unschön.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



> Wie groß ist das Gewässer und wie oft werdne die GroßKarpfen gefangen? Springen sie in den Kescher, oder muss man schon etwas Können und Glück dabei haben?



Der See hat 130ha, die Karpfen springen nicht in den Kescher, sondern es kommt darauf an als erster die guten Stellen zu besetzten,b.z.w. diese besetzt zu halten.Die Stellen sind deshalb auch ganzjährig gefüttert, daher gibt es zumindest an diesen Stellen nahezu Fanggarantie.

Übrigends, dass von dir beschriebene Fische klauen, hatten wir auch schon, dass machen die engagierten Hantas wohl schon mal! Dazu braucht es auch keinen komerziellen Anreiz. Es reicht die Monster in den "eigenen" (Vereins)See zu besetzen.
Deshalb hatten wir in einem nachgewiesenen Fall, sogar vor Jahren einen
Vereinsausschluss!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der See hat 130ha, die Karpfen springen nicht in den Kescher, sondern es kommt darauf an als erster die guten Stellen zu besetzten,b.z.w. diese besetzt zu halten.Die Stellen sind deshalb auch ganzjährig gefüttert, daher gibt es zumindest an diesen Stellen nahezu Fanggarantie.
> 
> Übrigends, dass von dir beschriebene Fische klauen, hatten wir auch schon, dass machen die engagierten Hantas wohl schon mal! Dazu braucht es auch keinen komerziellen Anreiz. Es reicht die Monster in den "eigenen" (Vereins)See zu besetzen.
> Deshalb hatten wir in einem nachgewiesenen Fall, sogar vor Jahren einen
> ...



Ok, an einem 130 Ha See könnten die Fische aber woanders hin, wenn sie denn wollen und das ständige Fangen so satt haben und gegen die schlimmen Schmerzen nichtmehr gegen an können...|rolleyes

Von daher habe ich mit dieser Situation keine Problem (hört sich Oberlehrerhaft an, ist aber ausdrücklich nicht so gemeint). Jedes Gewässer hat so seine Spots wo man eher oder öfters einen Fisch fängt. So isses nun einmal.

Das Umsetzen ist leider einer der übelsten Auswüchse in der Hantaszene. Da kann ich von Geschichten schreiben, das geht garnicht. Da wurden Fische von dem einen aus Gewässer A nach B gesetzt, ein anderer setzte die nach C weiter und der nächste wieder nach A zurück.

Es scheint bei den Hantas inzwischen Gang und Gebe zu sein, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht den Fang in einem anderen Gewässer zurückzusetzten, dann wird das auch so gemacht. 

Unmöglich.


----------



## ha.jo (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Nur ein Nebeneinwurf.

Kati, wenn du schon Schwab und seinen Artikel in der F&F erwähnst, setze doch gleich den Link zu seinen Artikel.
http://www.pressekatalog.de/inhalt/Fisch_%26_Fang_%28Angeln%29_-_epaper-00011_2013_2105033t.pdf

Liest sich besser.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



> an einem 130 Ha See könnten die Fische aber woanders hin, wenn sie denn  wollen und das ständige Fangen so satt haben und gegen die schlimmen  Schmerzen nichtmehr gegen an können...|rolleyes
> 
> Von daher habe ich mit dieser Situation keine Problem


Ich habe mit dieser Situation, ausdrücklich auch, überhaupt kein Problem.
Wenn die Fische so blöd sind und sich immer wieder fangen lassen.
Wie du richtig schreibst, müssen sie dies in einen Gewässer dieser Größe nicht
Ein großes Problem habe ich aber mit den Nebenwirkungen, von gründelnden Wasserschweinen, die permanent wieder bereits im Sediment gebundene Nährstoffe freigeben,gesteigert noch durch das erheblich Einbringen von neuen Nährstoffen und dass ohne jemals zu Entnehmen!
Das kann auf Dauer nicht gut für das Gewässer sein.
Deshalb dürfen die wegen mir auch mehr Fische klauen, wenn es sich auf Karpfen und Waller beschränkt!

Jürgen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag kati, auf das Wichtigste reduziert, der mich ordentlich ans Grübeln gebracht hat.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Kati, wenn du schon Schwab und seinen Artikel in der F&F erwähnst, setze doch gleich den Link zu seinen Artikel.
> http://www.pressekatalog.de/inhalt/Fisch_%26_Fang_%28Angeln%29_-_epaper-00011_2013_2105033t.pdf


Danke für den Link. #h
Ich wusste nicht, dass man ihn online findet.

Empfehle allen, die ihn nicht kennen, zu lesen!

A. Schwab ist nicht so bekannt wie manch anderer Autor, das heisst gar nix.
Wer z.B. die Arlinghaus'sche Darstellung _aufmerksam_ gelesen hat... |rolleyes

Hier auch noch mal seine Seite:
http://www.philosofish.ch/
Allein die Wortschöpfung... #6


----------



## schee (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Hantas ? ( ??? ) Wasn das ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Minimal abwertende/sarkastische Bezeichnung für junge Karpfenangler.

Edit: Schade, das trotz des langen Eingangstextes bis auf einige der üblichen Verdächtigen nur 1-2 Satz Postings kommen. Dabei ist Kati mit seinem Text der Zeit vorraus, denn wenn es etwas gibt worüber dem Angelsport die nächsten Restriktionen reingedrückt werden, dann ist es die Paylake Geschichte.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



> Hantas ? ( ??? ) Wasn das ?


Leitet sich von englisch Hunter (Jäger) ab und so bezeichnen sich häufig
die Karpfenspezialisten.Liest man auch regelmäßig auch hier im Board, bei den Usernamen als Zusatz.



> Minimal abwertende/sarkastische Bezeichnung für junge Karpfenangler.


oder so

Jürgen


----------



## schee (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ah, ok.

Ich dachte schon Leute wie ich wäre gemeint, da ich in keinem Angelverein bin und mir des öfteren Tageskarten für diverse Vereinsseen hole. Ich stelle aber keinen Karpfen nach, da kann ich ja entspannt durchatmen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Wann werden wir endlich merken, dass wir in Wirklichkeit gar nicht über ein vermeintliches "Leid" von Fischen reden, sondern vielmehr die Motivation derjenigen kritisieren, die an solchen Gewässern angeln. 
Dieses ganze "armer Fisch Geschwafel" ist doch nur ein Vorwand diejenigen zu diskreditieren, die nicht den jeweiligen moralischen Vorstellungen entsprechen.

*Und, hier geht es ganz bestimmt nicht (nur) um die Karpfenangler. Immer mehr sog. Forellenteichbetreiber kommen auf diesen Trichter und setzen große Fische ein, um den Anreiz zu erhöhen. Da wird man kaum einen begeisterten Karpfenangler finden, sondern Ottonormalangler will sich hier seinen Traum vom Großfisch erfüllen. *

Kati hat ja schon den Pferdesport angesprochen, ich möchte noch die vollkommen akzeptierte Heimtierhaltung unter oft mißlichsten Umständen erwähnen, oder als nicht persönlich gemeintes Beispiel hierzu:



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Fisch muss noch einen Lebensraum vorfinden, indem er sich wohl fühlt. Zumindest halbwegs. +50Kg Fische in kleine Pfützen zu besetzen garantieren das aber grade nicht.



die ach so beliebten Aquarien. Und selbst die hoch angesehenen zoologischen Gärten halten Tiere in, am natürlichen Lebensraum gemessen, viel zu engen Gehegen.

Jedoch sind das alles gesellschaftlich anerkannte Kasernierungen von Tieren.

Man sieht, objektiv lässt sich mit dem "Wohl der Fische" aus gesellschaftlicher Sicht kaum stringent diskutieren.

Moralisch gesehen gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem C&Rler an einem freien Gewässer und einem solchen an einem Großfisch-Paylake. Beide fangen Fische und setzen diese zurück.

Was bleibt ist die Kritik an der (vermeintlichen?) Einfachheit, an solchen Gewässern einen sehr großen Fisch zu fangen. Es bleibt die Kritik an denjenigen, die eben nicht Wochen, Monate oder gar Jahre damit verbringen, an einem freien Gewässer einen kapitalen Fisch zu fangen, sondern sich diesen Traum quasi erkaufen.

Was ist der Antrieb? Ist es Neid? 

Ich denke es ist eine Form von Neid. Nicht auf den gefangenen Fisch direkt, sondern möglicherweise ein unterschwelliger Neid dergestalt, dass der mühsam über viele Monate "erkämpfte" kapitale Freiwasserfisch in der Masse der Paylake-Fangmeldungen einfach untergeht und nicht entsprechend gewürdigt wird. 

Z.B. an Rhein, Mosel oder Elbe einen 30pfund Karpfen zu fangen ist ein Anglerisches Meisterstück, was wohl nur wenigen gegönnt ist. Aber ein 30pfünder ist heute keine besondere Meldung mehr wert. Er ist die Nummer 234 hinter 233 größeren Pufffischen. 

Ist so eine Kritik menschlich? Ja, ganz sicher.
Ist sie auch vernünftig? Nein, ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## daci7 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Astreines Posting Ralle :m
Ich denke, dass trifft es in vielen Fällen auf den Punkt.

Für mich ist C&D wichtig - reine C&R Angler aber sind mir suspekt. Warum das so ist? Ich denke, weil die Motivation so weit auseinader liegt und ich in manchen Punkten auch einfach intollerant gegenüber gewissen Ideologien bin. 
(Ich find übrigens auch viele Formen der Tierhaltung/-nutzung bescheiden ...)
Bei C&R am Paylake (Egal ob Horseshoe oder Udos Monstertümpel) geht mir persönlich komplett der Anreiz verloren und auch das Verständnis absolut ab. Der Vergleich mit gewissen Etablissements in denen man sich gegen Geld Vergnügen kauft an dem Andere hart Arbeiten ist da mMn  auch nicht fehl am Platz.

Nun muss man aber einerseits die ganze Kiste relativieren und zwar im Zusammenhang mit dem ganzen anderen Unsinn der Weltweit mit Tieren getrieben wird und andererseits differenzieren zwischen meiner Meinung und einer allgemeingültigen Moralkeule.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Was bleibt ist die Kritik an der (vermeintlichen?) Einfachheit, an solchen Gewässern einen sehr großen Fisch zu fangen. Es bleibt die Kritik an denjenigen, die eben nicht Wochen, Monate oder gar Jahre damit verbringen, an einem freien Gewässer einen kapitalen Fisch zu fangen, sondern sich diesen Traum quasi erkaufen.
> 
> Was ist der Antrieb? Ist es Neid?
> ...


Da ist was dran.
Dass es unvernünftig, besser gesagt, total bescheuert ist, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.

Wenn ich unbedingt Fänge vergleichen will (warum auch immer), egal ob ausschließlich meine eigenen untereinander oder meine Fänge zu denen von anderen, geht das sowieso ausschließlich nur auf ein und dasselbe Gewässser bezogen.

Eine kleine Schleie aus See x kann deutlich "mehr wert" als eine größere aus See y sein.

Somit ist diese "Einfachheit" immer in Bezug auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer zu sehen. Unabhängig davon, ob Vereinsteich oder Puff.

Ganz kann sich wohl kaum jemand von dem Schwanzlängenvergleich frei sprechen, aber eigentlich ist es mir total wurscht, ob 233 Fische größer sind als meiner, wenn dieser eine _für mich_ ein toller Fang ist.

Toll muss dabei überhaupt nicht groß bedeuten, aber groß ist schon meistens toll.
_(Der Spruch könnte von einem Mädel kommen |rolleyes )_

Und wenn ich eben weiß, das in Großfischteich 'Anglerparadies Megaviech' ein paar Riesen gleich welcher Art auch immer drin sind, geh es beim Fang weniger um die Hürde so einen dran zu _kriegen_, als viel mehr um das (ganz persönliche) Erlebnis so einen dran zu _haben_.

Ein Wunsch, den ich nicht für verwerflich halte.


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Also ich habe lieber einen langen,als einen kurzen Fisch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieses ganze "armer Fisch Geschwafel" ist doch nur ein Vorwand diejenigen zu diskreditieren, die nicht den jeweiligen moralischen Vorstellungen entsprechen.



Zu kurz und polemisch gefasst. Würden nicht unterschiedliche Ansichten über die Jahrtausende bzgl. ethischen und moralischen Standpunkten ausgetauscht, dann hätten wir nun garkein Moralgebilde.

Warum sollte man so eine Diskussion nicht unter Anglern führen? Sieht man ja was dabei rauskommt, wenn man immer alles toleriert oder totschweigt. Dann greifen die Medien das Thema auf und holen die richtige Moralkeule raus.

Einige Sachen sind einfach unschön. Das Moral und Ethik keine feststehenden Punkte sind, sondern gedankliche Konstrukte, welche über die Zeit und über Personen(kreise) variieren macht es nicht einfacher.

Was wäre die optimale Lösung im Bezug auf die Paylakes in Deutschland? Augen zu und durch und in einiger Zeit werden dann allen FoPus oder StörPus der Garaus gemacht, weil einige es übertrieben haben und die Öffentlichkeit nicht differenziert, in ihrer Meinungsbildung?

Ich bin Angler und ich bin der Meinung, das wir einige Probleme im Angelsport haben, die man auch ansprechen und diskutieren sollte. Machen wir das nicht unter uns, dann übernehmen es eben andere, uns evtl. nicht wohlgeseinnte Personengruppen.



> Kati hat ja schon den Pferdesport angesprochen, ich möchte noch die vollkommen akzeptierte Heimtierhaltung unter oft mißlichsten Umständen erwähnen, oder als nicht persönlich gemeintes Beispiel hierzu:


Bin ich auch von allem kein Freund. Trotzdem können wir hier nicht Unrecht mit anderem/größerem Unrecht aufrechnen. Darf ich Tiere unfair behandeln, nur weil andere es noch unfairer machen? 



> Man sieht, objektiv lässt sich mit dem "Wohl der Fische" aus gesellschaftlicher Sicht kaum stringent diskutieren.
> 
> Moralisch gesehen gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem C&Rler an einem freien Gewässer und einem solchen an einem Großfisch-Paylake. Beide fangen Fische und setzen diese zurück.


Um das Zurücksetzen an sich geht es auch nicht. Aber muss es wirklich sein, das ein Fisch (der in kleinen Badwannen besetzt wurde) 10x in der Woche gefangen wird, oder ist dann schon der Bereich erreicht, wo man das ganze als "Ausgeartet" bezeichnen kann? Ebenfalls der Punkt, das Fische, welche ein größeren Bewegungsraum benötigen in kleine Gewässer besetzt werden.

Ich halte hier Menschen, welche Vögel in kleinen Käfigen halten, Schlangen in Terrarien (wo die Schlange teilweise länger ist als die Diagonale im Terrarium) und Fische in Aquarien halten, auch für Tierquäler.

Nur ist dieses (perverserweise) Gesellschaftlich anerkannt.



> Was ist der Antrieb? Ist es Neid?


Gähn...Kritik, und sei sie noch so berechtigt oder begründet immer mit der Neiddiskussion zu stoppen halte ich einer Gesellschaft, deren Grundsätze und Wohlstand auf wissentschaftlicher Erkenntnis und Forschung bestehen für schlicht unwürdig.



> Ist so eine Kritik menschlich? Ja, ganz sicher.
> Ist sie auch vernünftig? Nein, ganz sicher nicht.


Und hier machst du nun selber, was du weiter oben den anderen noch vorwirfst. Deine moralischen Standpunkte über die der anderen stellen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Somit ist diese "Einfachheit" immer in Bezug auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer zu sehen. Unabhängig davon, ob Vereinsteich oder Puff.
> 
> Ganz kann sich wohl kaum jemand von dem Schwanzlängenvergleich frei sprechen, aber eigentlich ist es mir total wurscht, ob 233 Fische größer sind als meiner, wenn dieser eine _für mich_ ein toller Fang ist.



Eine weitere unschöne Sache, dass die Leute die recht einfach an ihren (Traum)Fisch gekommen sind auch ein recht großes Gelungsbedürfnis haben. Führt dazu, dass die Diskussionen über C&R und Paylakes in die Öffentlichkeit dringt und dort nicht unbedingt auf Verständnis stösst.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Sehr interessante Gedankengänge, die die eigenen Vorstrellungen und Argumentationen bereichern und zum Reflektieren und Neuausrichten anregen!

Danke dafür!#6


----------



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Trotzdem können wir hier nicht Unrecht mit anderem/größerem Unrecht aufrechnen. Darf ich Tiere unfair behandeln, nur weil andere es noch unfairer machen?


Klares Nein!
Aber es gilt, diese totale Schieflage überhaupt erst mal aufzuzeigen!

Angler selbst faseln über Schmerzempfinden, Tierschutzgesetze, was darf, was nicht,...
und setzen sich direkt danach vor die Glotze und schauen wie die Medaillienbehangene Turnierschindmähre Fury-Superhero über 30 Hürden getrieben wird, ohne diesen Widerspruch überhaupt wahrzunehmen, mit dem wir Angler seit Jahrzehnten umgehen müssen.

Da hat sich etwas in unseren eigenen Köpfen bereits festgefressen, was da so gar nicht hingehört. Von den Köpfen der Gesellschaft mal ganz zu schweigen.

Erkenntnis ist der allererste Schritt jeder Art von Veränderung.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Eine weitere unschöne Sache, dass die Leute die recht einfach an ihren (Traum)Fisch gekommen sind auch ein recht großes Gelungsbedürfnis haben. Führt dazu, dass die Diskussionen über C&R und Paylakes in die Öffentlichkeit dringt und dort nicht unbedingt auf Verständnis stösst.


Und wie schön wäre es, wenn jeder im Rahmen _sachlich begründeter, vernünftiger Regeln_ angeln könnte wie und wo er will & es vollkommen schnurz wäre, ob er sich über seine Fänge still für sich ganz selbst freut oder es in die Welt hinausruft.

Das hört sich an wie eine surreale Illusion, ist mir schon klar.
Es sollte aber die ganz normale Realität sein.

Es ist im größten Teil der Welt sogar so, zumindest deutlich dichter dran als hier.
Aber im Land der allen überlegenen Herrenrasse war schon immer alles etwas anders.
Nur eben nicht unbedingt besser.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Klares Nein!
> Aber es gilt diese totale Schieflage überhaupt erst mal aufzuzeigen!
> 
> Da hat sich etwas in unseren eigenen Köpfen bereits festgefressen, was da so gar nicht hingehört. Von den Köpfen der Gesellschaft mal ganz zu schweigen.
> ...



Hier stimme ich dir zu. Die Gesellschaft handelt in einigen Punkten schon etwas bigott. Es nützt nur für uns nicht viel, wenn wir es zur Hauptaufgabe machen auf den dreckigen Hof der Nachbarn hinzuweisen, wenn wir unseren selber nicht hin und wieder mal fegen.



> Und wie schön wäre es, wenn jeder im Rahmen _sachlich begründeter, vernünftiger Regeln_ angeln könnte wie und wo er will & es vollkommen schnurz wäre, ob er sich über seine Fänge still für sich ganz selbst freut oder es in die Welt hinausruft.



Hier muss man zwischen Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden. Ich würde mir auch klare, sachlich begründete und vernünftige Regeln (wie die wohl aussehen würden...) zum Angeln wünschen.

Trotzdem gibt es in der Realität eine große Menge Graubereiche. Und man muss sich eben nicht wundern, wenn man bei permanentem Geltungsdrang dafür sorgt, das diese Graubereiche zu dem eigenen Nachteil geändert werden.

Wenn ich öffentlich rumtöne, das ich mit 120Km/h durch die abgelegene 30er Zone jage, dann brauch ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenn dort irgendwann ein Blitzer steht.


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es nützt nur für uns nicht viel, wenn wir es zur Hauptaufgabe machen auf den dreckigen Hof der Nachbarn hinzuweisen, wenn wir unseren selber nicht hin und wieder mal fegen.


Falsche Herangehensweise.
Wir diskutieren hier ja frei & theoretisch!
Es müsste so rum laufen:
Liebe Gesellschaft, ihr seid euch einig, dass der Hof des Nachbarn völlig ok und schön ist.
Dann brauchen wir unseren, der deutlich weniger dreckig ist, eben gar nicht fegen!



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn ich öffentlich rumtöne, das ich mit 120Km/h durch die abgelegene  30er Zone jage, dann brauch ich mich auch nicht wundern, wenn dort  irgendwann ein Blitzer steht.


Auch da ist mein ganz anderer Ansatz:
_Warum ist da 30?_
Berechtigt?
Dann hab ich mich selbstverständlich daran zu halten und will dies auch selbst!
Ist das aber eigentlich eine 'ohne Limit'-Strasse?
Dann weg mit dem bescheuerten Schild!
|rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Liebe Gesellschaft, ihr seid euch einig, dass der Hof des Nachbarn völlig ok und schön ist.
> Dann brauchen wir unseren, der deutlich weniger dreckig ist, eben gar nicht fegen!



Das hätte das Problem tatsächlich garnicht erst aufkommen lassen. Denn wenn die Menschheit so agieren und denken würde, dann wäre Evolution ausgeblieben und wir würden immernoch Beeren pflücken und vor wasweissichfür Tieren weglaufen.



> Auch da ist mein ganz anderer Ansatz:
> _Warum ist da 30?_
> Berechtigt?
> Dann hab ich mich selbstverständlich daran zu halten und will dies auch selbst!
> ...


Irgendwo müssen wir mal anfangen, gewisse Regeln oder Dinge als gegeben hinzunehmen. Ansonsten diskutieren wir über jeden kleinen Mist und völliger Stillstand ist die Folge. Versuch mal in Deutschland des Jahres 2013 ein Kraftwerk zu bauen. Da wirst du recht schnell merken, was ich meine.

Wenn die Gesellschaft es nun einmal irgedwann beschlossen hat, das dort ein 30er Schild steht, dann ist das so. Dann braucht die Diskussion nicht von neuem beginnen, denn dann reden wir über das "Problem" noch in 100 Jahren.

Wir haben das große Glück, nicht in einer Dikatur zu leben und gewisse Mitspracherechte bei solchen Dingen zu haben. Andererseits ist das auch ein große Nachteil, wenn nurnoch diskutiert wird und garnichtsmehr passiert, dann ist auch niemandem geholfen.

Schau dir die Flutkatastrophe aus dem Sommer im Osten an. Dort ging vor 10 Jahren schon ein Hochwasser durch. Gelder und Pläne für Hochwasserschutz waren da. Und woran hat es gelegen, das wieder komplette Städte abgesoffen sind?

An einigen Querulanten, welche ihren tollen Elbblick nicht aufgeben wollten und dann zum wiederholten male eine Brühe aus Öl, Unrat, Schei**e, Keimen und Abfällen 2m hoch in ihren Häusern hatten.

Irgendwann muss man sich auch einmal auf einen Punkt einigen und diesen dann anerkennen.

Und hier wider zurück zu den Anglern. Diskutieren wir Sachen unter uns, dann haben wir sehr großes Mitspracherecht. Wenn wir es übertreiben und der restlichen Bevölkerung zu sehr auf die Nerven gehen (oder Meinungsmanipulierende Beiträge wie der vom NDR), dann geben wir das Ruder aus der Hand und laufen Gefahr, das wir ordentliche Restriktionen zu spüren bekommen.

Hab mal Fragen an dich und gerne auch an andere.

1) Ist es für dich OK, Fische mit Stückgewichten von über 50 Kg in <1ha kleinen Teiche zu besetzen?

2) Ist es für dich OK, Fische in Gewässern zu besetzen, wo sie ausdrücklich ohne durch Menschenhand zugeführte Futtermittel nicht überleben können, oder zumindest mit gravierendem Gewichtsverlust zu kämpfen haben?

3) Welche Zahl würdest du als OK einstufen, wie oft ein und derselbe Fisch in einem Jahr gefangen und weider releast wird?

Ich weiss, dass diese Fragen höchst subjektiv sind. Aber genau das ist eben das Problem an der Moral. Trotzdem wäre es hilfreich, mal eine gewisse Basis festzustellen und zu sehen, wo man überhaupt steht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

@ Kati, nachträglich am Inhalt der Postings etwas zu verändern, gestaltet die Diskussion weder übersichtlicher, noch fairer!


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Kati, nachträglich am Inhalt der Postings etwas zu verändern, gestaltet die Diskussion weder übersichtlicher, noch fairer!


Gib mir ein paar Minuten.
Ich habe mein vorheriges Posting geändert, _während_ du dein Neues gespostet hast & hattest, hatte es noch nicht gelesen.
(Ist spät, laaanger Arbeitstag, der Whisky, den ich grad genieße, macht zwar kreativer ...aber nicht schneller |rolleyes )


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das hätte das Problem tatsächlich garnicht erst aufkommen lassen. Denn wenn die Menschheit so agieren und denken würde, dann wäre Evolution ausgeblieben und wir würden immernoch Beeren pflücken und vor wasweissichfür Tieren weglaufen.
> Ich glaube einfach, dass gerade und ausgerechnet beim Thema Angeln einiges total aus den Ruder gelaufen ist.
> Schon seit Jahrzehnten...
> 
> ...


Ich habe auf diese Fragen keine für mich feststehenden Antworten!

Ich wünsche mir aber, dass darüber nachgedacht wird.
Auch ohne zwingend ein festes Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Deine Gedanken, die du schon sehr früh in diesen Thread eingebracht hast, halte ich nicht für total falsch!
Insbesondere mit deiner Frage 2) hast du einen Punkt eingebracht, über den sich wohl die wenigsten jemals einen Kopf gemacht haben.
Ich auch nur sehr wenig.

Zu den anderen Fragen möchte ich noch anmerken:

1) wer will da Maßstäbe setzen? 
Das können allenfalls Wissenschaftler.
Ein 50kg Wels beispielsweise liegt 90% des Lebens auf dem Boden rum, ein 50kg Stör schwimmt und schwimmt und schwimmt...
Ich beurteile Gewässer aus dem Bauch heraus, da gibt es so einige, wo ich mir sage, "in so einer Pfütze will ich nicht angeln".
Aber das gilt eben nur für mich.
Generelle Maßstäbe, was ok ist, was nicht, kann ich nicht geben.

3) Das ist eigentlich die Königsfrage in der C&R-Diskussion.
Wobei, wenn man sich das fragt, die Zeiträume zwischen den Fängen entscheident sind.

|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen das Zurücksetzen und auch das gezielte beangeln und wieder releasen (C&R). Auch angel ich selber gerne mal an FoPu's.

Durch den (fragwürdigen?!) Besatz von diesen großen Fischen (oder einer absurd großen Anzahl Fische) wird das ganze eben erst pervers (meine Meinung) und führt eben dazu, dass die Öffentlichkeit und andere Anglerkreise evtl. Repressalien fordern (die dann wieder den ganzen Angelsport betreffen).

Gewässergröße und Frequenz des Fangens gehören in diese Diskussion. Aber hier läuft man Gefahr, das es so rüberkommt das man die anderen Angler missionieren will, oder deren Angelart als minderwertig ansieht (Kunstteich vs. Natursee).

Die von mit genannten Punkte hängen ja zusammen. Im Prinzip haben wir also ein Gleichungssystem mit 3 Variablen. Und alles Unbekannte...

*Wenn zu große Fische in Gewässern besetzt werden, dann können die dort nicht genug Nahrung finden und durch diesen Umstand wird die Fangfreuenz enorm hoch.*

Anstoss finden im Prinzip alle drei Dinge. Der Fisch fühlt sich unwohl, weil Gewässer zu klein. Der Fisch hat nicht genug zu Fressen und muss hungern und gleichzeitig wird er dadurch immer und immer wieder an den Haken getrieben, was zu enorm hohen Fangfreuenzen führt.

Kritiker würden mir nach solchen Gedankengängen nun vorwerfen, ich würde den anderen ihren Angelstil nicht respektieren, oder meine genfangen Fische über deren stellen usw. Der Diskussion nicht grade förderlich und auch nicht richtig.

1) sehe das wie du. Maßstäbe kann ich auch (und wohl keiner) geben. Das führt dann aber immer dazu, das es einige übertreiben (vom Standpunkt einer sehr großen Masse gesehen) und solche Diskussionen oder Repressalien entstehen.

2) Diesen Punkt lehne ich stark ab! Ich angel selber gerne auf Forellen. Hier besteht aber genau dasselbe Problem. Unabhängig von Gewässergröße werden hier Masttiere besetzt, welche eben unnatürlich schwer sind. Wenn diese Tiere nun nicht grade in einem mit Kleinfisch überbesetzen See besetzt werden, dann gehen die auf Diät. Das mag bei kleineren Fischen bis 2 Kg alles so nocht gehen, aber wird schon bei großen Fischen problematisch. Die Zeiten, welche die Fische für eine Akkilimatisierung mit dem jeweiligen Gewässer brauchen scheinen bei den Forellen ja auch mit dem zunehmendem Gewicht zu steigen.

3) Ebenfalls schwammig. Sind die Bedinungen im Wasser so, das der Fisch nicht zwingend Hakenköder fressen muss, sondern um den Hakenköder rumschwimmen kann, weil ein Stück weiter auch so Nahrung liegt. Und hat der Fisch aufgrund der Gewässertiefe und Struktur Rückzugsmöglichkeiten, so wird die Bissfrequenz zurückgehen (was durch Besatz von mehr dieser Fische wieder zunichte gemacht werden kann) und letztlich ist der Fisch selber schuld, das er an den Haken geht. Er hat ja auch andere Möglichkeiten.

Und genau das ist der Anstoss, die Angelbedingungen seitens der Betreiber so zu wählen, dass der Fisch eben kaum eine Möglichkeit hat, nicht zu beissen.

Der Taucher, welcher dem Angler einen Fisch an den Haken hängt wäre in diesem Fall die logische, wenn auch polemische Weiterführung.

Im Prinzip laufen meine Gedankengänge drauf hinaus, die Angelbedingungen so zu wählen, da es eben noch Ausdauer, Taktik, Können und etwas Glück bedarf, um einen (oder den) Fisch zu fangen.

Also im Prinzip das, was man gemeinhin als "richtiges Angeln" bezeichnen würde.

Was wiederrum ein neues Problem bringt. Ich möchte andere Angler nicht belehren oder deren ihre Angelart aufzwängen. Das ist das eine.

Das andere, dass manche Methoden und Angelarten eben Anstoss in der Öffentlichkeit und auch bei anderen Anglern finden und letztlich schädlich für den gesamten Angelsport sind.

Hier wird das ganze dann völlig zum Problem. Denn wo, wenn nicht in Deutschland, finden wir für jede Angelmethode schon in der Anglerschaft selber Gegner und gut Gründe für ein Sofortiges Verbot (Gufi Angeln, Brandungsangeln und die massiven untermaßigen Beifänge u.a.).

Und das führt wieder zum Henne Ei Problem. Führt eine Diskussion erst zum Verbot (weil die Öffentlichkeit/Gesetzgeber aufmerksam wird) oder zur Abwendung (weil das "Problem" intern gelöst wird). 

#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler und ich bin der Meinung, das wir einige Probleme im Angelsport haben, die man auch ansprechen und diskutieren sollte. Machen wir das nicht unter uns, dann übernehmen es eben andere, uns evtl. nicht wohlgeseinnte Personengruppen.
> 
> Es ist völlig unerheblich, was wir intern ansprechen und was nicht. "Uns evtl. nicht wohlgesonnene Personengruppen" scheren sich nicht um unsere Argumente, denen geht es ums verbieten. Und es ist völlig unerheblich, wie sinnvoll oder sinnlos das ist. Es kommt nur darauf an, dass solche Personengruppen eine entsprechende Lobby besitzen und die Medien für sich einzusetzen verstehen.
> Unsere einzige "Waffe" ist die Einigkeit von zig Millionen Anglern. Eine Masse die, so sie geschlossen zusammenhält, erst mal von einem uns evtl. nicht wohlgesonnenen Personenkreis in gesellschaftlichen Mißkredit gebracht werden muss.
> ...



Wenn ich feststelle, dass etwas menschlich oder unvernünftig ist, so ist das kein moralischer Standpunkt, sondern lediglich eine faktenorientierte Beurteilung. 




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wenn die Gesellschaft es nun einmal irgedwann beschlossen hat, das dort ein 30er Schild steht, dann ist das so. Dann braucht die Diskussion nicht von neuem beginnen, denn dann reden wir über das "Problem" noch in 100 Jahren.
> 
> Wenn "die Gesellschaft" einmal etwas beschlossen hat, dann ist das nicht der Status quo, sondern der Beginn immer weiter gehender Beschneidungen. Dort, wo das Tempo 30 Schild steht, war vorher - nach Beschluß der "Gesellschaft" - Tempo 50. Und Du wirst für beide Tempolimits massig Beispiele finden, wo diese sachlich völlig fehl am Platz sind, in beide Richtungen. Und wir reden über diese Beschränkungen, solange dort ein Auto langfahren darf. und wenn es 100 Jahre dauert.
> 
> ...



Ich finde es bedenklich, wenn ein Mensch nicht weiß, wo er steht. Dazu braucht man keine allgemeinen Moralvorschriften. 
Man ordnet sein Leben nach den Gesetzen und dem eigenen Gewissen. Und gegen beides kann man, je nach Charakter oder Zwängen, verstoßen. Gesetzesverstöße werden durch die Judikative überwacht und geahndet, mit Verstößen gegen mein eigenes Gewissen muss ich selber klarkommen. 
Zweifel kann es nur geben, wenn man mit sich selbst nicht im Reinen ist.


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Gedankengänge, die die eigenen Vorstrellungen und Argumentationen bereichern und zum Reflektieren und Neuausrichten anregen!
> 
> Danke dafür!#6


Das war meine Intention.
Ein schöneres Kompliment kann man für einen solchen Artikel gar nicht kriegen.
#h

Und ich bedanke mich für eine bisher sehr sachliche, nachdenkliche & interessante Diskussion.
Hab eigentlich einen Sturm der Entrüstung erwartet. |rolleyes


----------



## Norman B. (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich halte hier Menschen, welche [...] Fische in Aquarien halten, auch für Tierquäler.


Siehst Du... dass kommt dabei heraus wenn Menschen keine Ahnung haben, aber viel Meinung so wie es auch bei Tape und Co der Fall ist.
So wenig Ahnung wie Du von Aquaristik hast, so wenig Ahnung haben die Tapeaner ganz allgemein. Und wenn dann sich mittels Unwissen/Halbwissen eine Meinung gebildet wird, dann ist sie nicht selten aggressiv. Das sollten wir als Angler ganz gut wissen, oder?
Leider scheint das gerade in Deutschland vollkommen in Mode zu sein gegen alles zu sein was man nicht einmal ansatzweise beurteilen kann, egal ob es nun angeln allgemein betrifft, angeln in Paylakes oder eben wie aus Deinem Beispiel bestimmte Formen der Tierhaltung. Macht euch locker!


----------



## Sammler (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Kati#6
> 
> kurz und Knapp.
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied besteht darin das kein Angler von einem Untermassigen Fisch unzählige Fotos macht Ihn Wiegt, vermisst.


----------



## Fin (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Also rein ethisch betrachtet kann ich mich größtenteils der Meinung von Allrounder27 anschließen, denn das evtl. vorhandene aber nicht bewiesene Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Wenn ich beim Angeln keinen Fisch an den Haken bekomme, hat der Fisch halt gewonnen oder Glück gehabt (wie auch immer). Ich konnte ihn nicht überlisten. Ist für mich ein wichtiger Aspekt beim allgemeinen Angeln (C&D). Am FoPu will ich Fische fangen und essen (meistens sogar fest geplant mit Familie & Co.). Daher ist ein Störpuff erstmal unattraktiv für mich. Ablehnung dann eher durch die von Allrounder27 angesprochenen Punkte (Teichgröße vs. Fisch ist Chancenlos, Leute die sich mit Fängen brüsten etc., Mehrfachfänge vorprogrammiert etc.). 

Die wissenschaftliche Betrachtung der Schmerzfrage spielt dabei keine Rolle, denn der Fisch wehrt sich ausdrücklich gegen den Zustand bzw. die Gefahr/Stress/evtl. Schmerz mit welcher sein Leben womöglich beendet werden könnte (egal ob dies jetzt "instinktiv" oder "bewusst" geschieht). Also dies ständig zu wiederholen bzw. wiederholen zu "müssen" (Fische dürfen ja teilweise nicht abgeschlagen werden bzw. sind absichtlich so teuer das dies niemand tut.).

PS: Ich habe auch mal einen Stör am FoPu gefangen. Hab gegen 12 Uhr Mittags im Angelstuhl gedöst und ein Stör hat sich die Bienenmade einverleibt. War schon was spannendes an der Feederrute und ich wollte ihn erst auch "releasen", weil ich nicht wusste wie ich ihn verwerten sollte(C&D!) und beim Abschlagen hätte auch lieber kein TV-Team dabei sein sollen(extrem harte Schädelplatte). Hab ihn dann aber doch abgeschlagen und versorgt und räuchern lassen(denn wenn der Stör extra dort dazu besetzt wurde...). Der Stör wurde dann auf einem Hochzeitsbuffet verspeist...


----------



## Fin (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kati hat ja schon den Pferdesport angesprochen, ich möchte noch die vollkommen akzeptierte Heimtierhaltung unter oft mißlichsten Umständen erwähnen, oder als nicht persönlich gemeintes Beispiel hierzu:
> 
> die *ach so beliebten Aquarien. *Und selbst die *hoch angesehenen zoologischen Gärten* halten Tiere in, am natürlichen Lebensraum gemessen, viel zu engen Gehegen.
> 
> ...



Naja du nimmst hier jetzt den gesellschaftlichen statistischen Mittelwert als maßgeblichen Faktor für die "Akzeptanz". Es gibt wie bei "Paylakes" auch unterschiede zwischen "Wildpark", "Tiergarten" und "Zoo". Und es gibt auch Kritik an Gehegegrößen etc.! Und wenn die Tierparks, Aquarien etc. erfüllen neben dem "einsperren und zur Schau stellen von Tieren" auch andere evtl. positive Gründe (a la schütze das wofür du dich interessierst etc., Zugang herstellen usw., auch wenn man sich hier nichts vormachen muss in erster Linie gehts um "Spaß"). Bsp. Zoologischer Garten und der Tierpark in Berlin (erst kürzlich die Unterschiede mit Bekannten besprochen, den Zoo meiden wir auch aus diesen Gründen). Aber du hast natürlich recht:"natürlichen Lebensraum gemessen, viel zu engen Gehege"!

Aber ist die Ablehnung der "GrFi-Paylakes" und "FoPus" denn wirklich so hoch? Der gesellschaftliche Mittelwert ist nicht ja NICHT Tape.


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fin schrieb:


> Aber ist die Ablehnung der "GrFi-Paylakes" und "FoPus" denn wirklich so hoch? Der gesellschaftliche Mittelwert ist nicht ja NICHT Tape.


Die nichtangelnde Gesellschaft interessiert sich einen feuchten Furz dafür.

Wenn man erklärt, dass man angelt, gibt es von einem Teil Interesse, von einem Teil Unverständnis, von einem Teil Protest, dem großen Teil ist das wurscht.

Wenn man erklärt, dass man angelt & Fische zurücksetzt, gibt es von einem Teil Jubel, von einem Teil Unverständnis, von einem Teil Protest, dem großen Teil ist das wurscht.

Wenn man erklärt, dass man angelt & Fische mitnimmt, gibt es bei  einem Teil Kohldampf, von einem Teil Unverständnis, von einem Teil Protest,  dem großen Teil ist das wurscht. 

Und ob Teich, Meer, Fluss oder Commercials ist eigentlich allen total wurscht.

Aber man kann durch PR natürlich Meinung generieren und steuern!!!
Das machen Angelgegner reichlich & sehr gekonnt & sehr, sehr erfolgreich.
Angler machen es so gut wie gar nicht.
Ein Fehler!

Die Ablehnung, von der ich sprach, _ist die in Anglerkreisen_!
Eventuelles Verbotsgeschrei kommt auch fast ausschließlich durch Angler, Anglervertreter (bzw. die, die sich dafür halten).
In all den Statements zu der Doku distanzierten sich die allermeisten von den Großfischpuffs.

Ich glaube, dies geschieht eher reflexhaft und wenig überlegt; siehe Artikel.

Ich kritisiere nicht, dass jemand Big-Fish-Paylakes (für sich persönlich) ablehnt.
Ich kritisiere, wenn er dies tut, OHNE nachzudenken "warum eigentlich?".
Ich stelle mich gegen ihn, wenn er ablehnt OHNE nachzudenken  "warum eigentlich?" UND nach Verboten schreit.


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ich fand den ersten Beitrag von Ralle 24 richtig gut.


Toleranz und Sachlichkeit sind wichtig.

Solange wir nicht aufhören, uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen, braucht sich kein Mensch über ominöse Organisationen, deren Namen ich mir leider nicht merken kann|rolleyes, aufzuregen.

Liebe Hantas, ladet doch die Nicht-Hantas mal zum Karpfenangeln ein.
Liebe FoPu-Angler, nehmt die Pu-Verweigerer mal zum Forelllenangeln mit.
Liebe Raubfischangler, liebe Welsangler, liebe Matchangler, liebe sonstigen Angler tut desgleichen. Und viele werden erleuchtet werden vom heiligen (Fisch)geist|welcome:.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



allround-angler schrieb:


> ich fand den ersten beitrag von ralle 24 richtig gut.
> 
> 
> Toleranz und sachlichkeit sind wichtig.
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fin schrieb:


> Aber ist die Ablehnung der "GrFi-Paylakes" und "FoPus" denn wirklich so hoch? Der gesellschaftliche Mittelwert ist nicht ja NICHT Tape.



Eben. "Die Gesellschaft" nimmt das von alleine gar nicht wahr. 

Es muss erst jemand kommen und öffentlich erklären, wie "schlimm" dies und jenes ist. Und leider Gottes sind es weniger die Tierschützer, als vielmehr die Moralpropheten in den eigenen Reihen, die durch einseitige Berichterstattung und geschickten Einsatz der Medien (Skandal= Einschalt-/Leserquote) öffentlichkeitswirksam auftreten.
Das hat mit Herrn Drosse und dem Monitor-Bericht angefangen und mit dem NDR-Bericht von Herrn Rau nun seine Fortsetzung gefunden. 

Beides Angler.


----------



## Fin (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und leider Gottes sind es weniger die Tierschützer, als *vielmehr die Moralpropheten in den eigenen Reihen....Angler*



Und der Grund hierfür wurde ja schon genannt. Vermutlich Neid (Fischneid, Fangneid, Erfolgsneid, etc.?). Dieser dürfte aber auch evolutionär bedingt sein als Angeln noch "überlebenswichtig" war!

Andererseits sind diverse Praktiken halt nach deutscher Angler-Sicht nicht "waidmännisch" bzw. entsprechen nicht der eigenen "Ethik". 

Interessanterweise beteiligen sich fast außschließlich C&D´ler an diversen Threads. Kaum Fotofetischisten bzw. Hardcore C&Rler. Woran liegts?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Der Groß*FISCH*-Paylake & die Ethik.....

@kathi..interessantes Thema#6

Genau da beginnt aber eigentlich schon die D typische Scheinheiligkeit....ein Land das es nötig hat,einen Armutsbericht zu "frisieren" (in dem es ja "nur" um MENSCHEN geht#d),hat eigentlich zum Thema Ethik jede Glaubwürdigkeit schon verloren.

 Signatur von Boardie Taxidermist,@Jürgen..ich hoffe das geht in Ordung?:
_In unserer tierfreundlichen Gesellschaft gilt das Prügeln von Hunden für verwerflicher als das Ohrfeigen von Ehefrauen. _Horst Stern

Horst Stern sei Dank...besser konnte man die unsägliche Scheinheiligkeit unserer Gesellschaft nicht in Worte fassen.


Die (wohlbemerkt) *falschen* Propheten im eigenen (Angel)Land,die mit der ständigen schwarz/weiss Malerei dagegen....#d

Sie suchen und finden die paar anglerischen Ethikmücken(sofern es überhaupt welche sind#c),woraus andere dann die Elefanten zum Allgemeinbeschuss basteln.Herr Lehrer..ich weiss was.


----------



## magi (1. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Allrounder27 trifft es mMn nach. Wie und ob andere Tiere halten und aus welcher Intention spielt im Rahmen DIESER Diskussion doch garkeine Rolle.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eben. "Die Gesellschaft" nimmt das von alleine gar nicht wahr.
> 
> Es muss erst jemand kommen und öffentlich erklären, wie "schlimm" dies und jenes ist. Und leider Gottes sind es weniger die Tierschützer, als vielmehr die Moralpropheten in den eigenen Reihen, die durch einseitige Berichterstattung und geschickten Einsatz der Medien (Skandal= Einschalt-/Leserquote) öffentlichkeitswirksam auftreten.
> Das hat mit Herrn Drosse und dem Monitor-Bericht angefangen und mit dem NDR-Bericht von Herrn Rau nun seine Fortsetzung gefunden.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach bist du bei diesem Thema stark vorbelastet und deiner Reaktion liegt ein starkes schwarz-weiss Denken zugrunde. Sowas führt bei schwammigen Themengebilden wie Moral und Ethik immer zum Scheitern.

Mal als Denkanstoss. Wenn es z.B. 5 % Angler gibt und 5% völlig beratungsresistente Angelgegner mit vorgefestigter Meinung sowie den Rest von 90% einer recht neutralen Masse.

Die 90 % sind dem Angeln neutral gesinnt. Vorstellung vom Angeln ist bei denen wahrscheinlich der Alte Mann, der irgendwo einsam am Wasser sitzt und niemandem was tut und evtl. mal nen Fisch fängt.

Was meinst du, wie Nichtangler auf ForellenMarketingSerienVeranstaltungen reagieren, wo die Leute Schulter an Schulter stehen und an einem Tag mal 1500 Forellen in der 300g Größe aus dem Teich zuppeln, welche am Vortag besetzt wurden?

Oder wie das Beispiel von Asphaltmonster und dem Angelverbot zeigt: Was hält die breite Bevölkerung davon, Fische im Süsswasser zu gaffen, spackelnd an Land zu zerren, zu töten und in Plastiktüten zu stecken?

Ralle, du legst eine amerikanische Denkweise an den Tag, die von Bush auf den Punkt gebracht wurde: "Wenn sie nicht mit uns sind, dann sind sie gegen uns...". Das ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich.

Ein gutes Bild in der Öffentlichkeit kann nie schaden. Da ist der vernünftige und waidgerechte Umgang mit den Fischen ein Punkt. Zumindest das Schulter an Schulter an manchen Seen und die hochfrequenten Wiederfänge sind eben alles andere als fair und waidgerecht und bieten daher Anstoss zu (berechtigter)Kritik.

Hilfreich wäre es auch, die Angelplätze sauber zu verlassen, nicht mit der Bierflasche in der Hand an öffentlichkeitswirksamen Plätzen zu stehen und keine Leute zu bepöbeln usw. was aber andere Themen sind.

Trotzdem würdest du denen im blinden "Kampf" für den Angelsport den Rücken stärken und erklärst jeden Angler zum Feind, der sich noch so berechtigte Gedanken um einige Themen macht und sich auch nur darum sorgt, dass das freie Angeln in Deutschland in XX Jahren noch möglich ist.

Und jegliche Kritik unter Anglern siehst du gleich als Ketzerei. Was glaubst du was mit dem Angelsport los ist, wenn wir morgen alle nurnoch betrunken und mit Gaff usw. losziehen und uns nurnoch daneben Benehmen?

*Ein gutes Bild in der Öffentlichkeit hat noch keiner Personengruppe geschadet, welche ihre Interessen inmitten der restlichen Bevölkerung durchsetzen und wahrnehmen möchte.*

Um das ganze einigermaßen zu halten ist es auch nötig, das auf einige Fehlentwicklungen innerhalb des Angelsports hinzuweisen und evtl. gegen an zu gehen. Hier ist eben ein vernünftiger Weg zwischen "Öffentlichkeit nicht provozieren/belästigen" und "totaler Selbstaufgabe" einzuschlagen.

Denn wenn das nicht geschieht, dann wird der Bogen irgendwann seitens der Angler überspannt und es kommt die große Abrechnung, weil ein Großteil der Bevölkerung "die Schnauze voll hat" und sich von den Argumenten der Angelgegner dann sehr gut überzeugen lässt.

Deine Denkweise, die jegliche Kritik von Seiten der Angler verbietet führt daher unweigerlich zum Knall und ist dem Angelsport nicht dienlich.

Deine Argumente bzgl. Zuchtteichen usw. werden nur keine Anhänger bei den Nichtanglern finden. Denn es gibt eben doch den Unterschied zwischen Züchtern und Fischern und uns Anglern. Ob dir das nun gefällt oder nicht ändert daran nichts. Deine Ansicht ist in etwa so, das die Zuchtforelle eine minderwertige Industrieware ist, während das bei dem Regenbogner aus dem Naturbach schon ganz anders aussieht. Diese Ansicht wird dem Angelsport in der Öffentlichkeit auch keine Lorbeeren einbringen. Hier machst du auch den Fehler, das du unschönes Verhalten von anderen Leuten gegenüber Kreaturen als Rechtfertigung für eigenes Fehlverhalten nehmen möchtest.

Eine gute Verteidigung vor Gericht: Ok, ich hab zwar jemandem das Auto geklaut, aber woanders hat einer jemandem ermordet. Also bin ich freizusprechen...

Fundierte, sichere, seriöse und zielführende Argumentation sieht anders aus.

Es ist in der Regel die Spitze des Eisbergs, welche den Kahn zum sinken bringt und nicht die Breite Masse, welche das Fundament bildet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach bist du bei diesem Thema stark vorbelastet und deiner Reaktion liegt ein starkes schwarz-weiss Denken zugrunde. Sowas führt bei schwammigen Themengebilden wie Moral und Ethik immer zum Scheitern.
> 
> In 54 Lebensjahren macht man seine Erfahrungen, positive wie negative. Und man zieht wohlmöglich andere Schlüsse, als die, die man als junger Mensch gezogen hat/hätte.
> In so fernempfinde ich "Vorbelastet" als Kompliment und Ausdruck eines recht umfangreichen Erfahrungsschatzes.
> ...



Falsch. Schiffe kollidieren nicht mit der Spitze eines Eisberges, sondern mit dessen breiter Masse. Und mit vielen Verboten ist das ganz genauso.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Pay lakes sind in der Karpfenscene höchst umstritten. 
Da gibts die für die nur sog. "Naturgewässer" zählen. Andere können fast nur auf PL zurückgreifen da ihre eigene Gewässersituation zu Haus dermaßem miserabel ist. Andere leiden darunter das "ihre" Gewässer zugunsten der PL gelündert wurden.... usw - usw....  zuguterletzt noch die Totalablehner die jedoch noch nie an einem PL waren aber nicht müde werden die Meinung trotz totaler Unwissenheit zu verbreiten.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Was heutzutage noch dazu kommt bzw. immer wichtiger wird. An den PL's werden Bedingungen geschaffen die extra auf die Karpfenangler zugeschnittem sind. Dazu gehören zB. sorgenfreies campieren und begrenzter Zugang ( Anzahl der Angler die gleichzeitig am Gewässer sind) Ebenso muß man sich nicht mit Anglern auseinandersetzen die Kaprfen nicht als Zielfisch haben.
Darauf wird immer mehr Wert gelegt. Die Bereitschaft allein dafür zuzahlen ist numal gegeben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

@ Ralle, nichts für ungut. Aber meiner Meinung nach hast du nicht so ganz begriffen worum es in diesem Thread geht, deswegen werd ich mich zu deinem Geschreibsel auch nicht weiter äussern.

Nur soviel. Die NDR Doku war üble Hetze und als Abrechnung mit dem Angelsport gedacht. Um die geht es hier aber nicht. Du gehts davon aus, das jede Kritik und sei sie noch so berechtigt gleich in der Art der NDR Doku ausfällt. Genau das meine ich mit schwarz-weiss Denken. Ist nicht Zielführend und auf deine ganzen Punkte möchte ich nicht eingehen, denn entweder habe ich das schon in den vorangehenden Posts, oder aber es passt einfach nicht in den Thread.


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben.

Ich bin FÜR diese Gewässer, genauso wie Forellenpuffs. WARUM? Na ganz einfach...diese Gewässer halten einerseits die "Experten", denen es auf schnellen und großen Erfolg ankommt, von gewöhnlichen Gewässern fern, ebenso alle damit verbundenen Nebenwirkungen.
Andererseits ist der Zugang ans Wasser hier deutlich bequemer, der Erfolg schneller erreichbar...damit kann man einerseits Neuanglern schnell zu einem Erfolg verhelfen, andererseits aber auch wenn man selbst mal eingeschränkt ist oder oder oder noch auf große Fische angeln.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat langwierig dat Bein in Schienen...sonst ist er begnadeter Spinfischer...der angelt nun gern an Lachsforellenteichen...so what...große Fische, recht bequem zu beangeln...wer hat was dagegen? Und wenn es halt Störe wären oder was...lasst ihm doch den Spaß.

Die Nachfrage ist nunmal da...sollen neben der allgegenwärtigen Karpfenverklappung auch noch Stören und sonstwas in natürliche Gewässer?

Ich find diese Teiche gut...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ohne alles gelesen zu haben.



Ohne jetzt den Rest von deinem Post gelesen zu haben..keine gute Einstellung für so ein Thema, oder? #q


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

@Allrounder 27
|good:s
Mehr sage ich dazu besser nicht .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ohne alles gelesen zu haben.
> 
> Ich bin FÜR diese Gewässer, genauso wie Forellenpuffs. WARUM? Na ganz einfach...diese Gewässer halten einerseits die "Experten", denen es auf schnellen und großen Erfolg ankommt, von gewöhnlichen Gewässern fern, ebenso alle damit verbundenen Nebenwirkungen.
> Andererseits ist der Zugang ans Wasser hier deutlich bequemer, der Erfolg schneller erreichbar...damit kann man einerseits Neuanglern schnell zu einem Erfolg verhelfen, andererseits aber auch wenn man selbst mal eingeschränkt ist oder oder oder noch auf große Fische angeln.
> ...


Eben - leben und leben lassen.......
Auch wenns persönlich nicht meines ist.......


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ja genau. Im Prinzip interessieren diese Teiche doch genau zwei Gruppen...so´ne Klapperkinder wie PETA und Co...und die intoleranten Besserwisser in den eigenen Reihen. Wer hat denn eigentlich so richtig einen Schaden davon??? 

Wenn es danach geht, gehören Zoos, Aquarien, Terrarien, Streichelgehege, Volieren mit Geflügel, Vögel zu Hause im Käfig, eventuell auch Safaris und und und verboten. Also der Safaripark, die Vogelparks etc...alles VERBIETEN!!! Besatz in natürliche Gewässer auch...nur was sich selbst darin hält, gehört da rein. Maße und Schonzeiten werden aufgehoben, sonst kommt es noch zum Zurücksetzen...was dann noch lebt und sich halten kann, ist moralisch und ethisch einwandfrei nach dem Fang abzuknüppeln und zu verzehren...alles, auch Brassen, Güstern und Co...

Hab ich noch was vergessen?


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja genau. Im Prinzip interessieren diese Teiche doch genau zwei Gruppen...so´ne Klapperkinder wie PETA und Co...und die intoleranten Besserwisser in den eigenen Reihen. Wer hat denn eigentlich so richtig einen Schaden davon???
> 
> Wenn es danach geht, gehören Zoos, Aquarien, Terrarien, Streichelgehege, Volieren mit Geflügel, Vögel zu Hause im Käfig, eventuell auch Safaris und und und verboten. Also der Safaripark, die Vogelparks etc...alles VERBIETEN!!! Besatz in natürliche Gewässer auch...nur was sich selbst darin hält, gehört da rein. Maße und Schonzeiten werden aufgehoben, sonst kommt es noch zum Zurücksetzen...was dann noch lebt und sich halten kann, ist moralisch und ethisch einwandfrei nach dem Fang abzuknüppeln und zu verzehren...alles, auch Brassen, Güstern und Co...
> 
> Hab ich noch was vergessen?


 
Ne#h,

wenns den Fischen in den Tümplen so dreckig gehen würde, wären die lange Tot und das Geschäftsmodell den Bach runter gegangen.
Mir ist das in einigen Beiträgen zuviel:
Ich bin dagegen ( warum eigentlich) , dann sollen das andere auch gefälligst lassen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Nur mal zur Anlehnung an die Dokumentationen der ominösen Propagandasender.In Deutschand wird mehr über das Phantomtor diskutiert,als über jede Angler(anti)doku oder dergleichen.Zumindest scheint für mich das die Lage der Nation zu sein.

Zum Thema Ethik der Fastfood-Teichthematik.Es muss ja dafür,um differenziert betrachten zu können schon verdammt viel Wort verfasst werden,da mehr als nur 2-3 Aspekte da reinspielen.

Größe des Gewässers,Zustand,Qualität,Zustand der Fische,Arbeit mit Medikamenten/Pharma-Aspekten im Allgemeinen usw. usf..

Welche Botschaft sendet man mit solchen Teichen überhaupt?Sportlicher Erfolg?Nahrungsbeschaffung?Sonderstatus?

Wie würde ein Vergleich mit anderen Jagdgruppen/Sportarten in dieser Richtung aussehen?

Ein Jäger geht für 30,50€ in einen "Payhunt" Käfig und schiesst schnell mal ein paar Schweine,geht schneller und erfolgreicher?

Am Ende würde ich für mich* persönlich* entscheiden,das es für mich nichts wäre,aber da muss halt jeder in sich gehen und das Auswerten.


----------



## gründler (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Jäger geht für 30,50€ in einen "Payhunt" Käfig und schiesst schnell mal ein paar Schweine,geht schneller und erfolgreicher?


 

Kostet nen bißchen mehr,aber es gibt genug Anbieter und Abnehmer dafür.

Nennt man z.t auch Gatterabschuß.

Wir essen doch täglich Käfigfleisch,macht sich auch nur ne handvoll gedanken drum,der rest frisst es einfach.

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



gründler schrieb:


> Kostet nen bißchen mehr,aber es gibt genug Anbieter und Abnehmer dafür.
> 
> Nennt man z.t auch Gatterabschuß.
> 
> ...



Dann danke für diese Information,ich hielt es für Unnötig zu recherchieren,da mein gesunder Menschenverstand verbietet,das sowas Möglich wäre |rolleyes

Man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus.

Zum anderen ist das ebenfalls eine Grundsatzfrage und wird hier sicherlich nicht geklärt werden,ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen,das ich meinen Fleischkonsum verringert habe und auf meine Ernährung achte,wissend aber,das vieles trotz allem nicht im Lot ist.Ich versuche das aber über mein Kaufverhalten zu steuern.Ich glaube auch,das viele Menschen andere Möglichkeiten in betracht ziehen würden,leider aber eben nicht viele Alternativen gegeben sind.

Jetzt aber weg vom OT,das Thema ist gut genug,um es nicht zu deklassieren mit anderen Inhalten.


----------



## gründler (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dann danke für diese Information,ich hielt es für Unnötig zu recherchieren,da mein gesunder Menschenverstand verbietet,das sowas Möglich wäre |rolleyes
> 
> Man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus.
> 
> Lg


 
Für Geld kriegst du alles,du kannst dir fast jeden Abschuß erkaufen das geht los vom Hasen über Bock bis hin zum Elefanten alles ne frage der Kohle.

Und die Käfige sind eingezäunte bereiche zb. 10x10km,da gehst dann rum und suchst und irgendwo steht er dann.



Bei uns Anglern ist es der Vereinsee,im Herbst 300kg Karpfen und co rein und im Frühjahr/Sommer wird geerntet.

Warum also erst besatz aussetzen und an einer Schnur mit Haken dran durchs Wasser kurbeln???....kann man doch eigentlich gleich kaufen!

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nur soviel. Die NDR Doku war üble Hetze und als Abrechnung mit dem Angelsport gedacht.



Eben genau das war diese Doku nicht, auch wenn sie auf Schwarz-Weiß-Denker so wirken mag.
Die Intention des Autors/Anglers war eine ganz andere, daß Machwerk verunglückt, in seiner Außenwirkung deshalb nicht weniger "anglerfeindlich", allerdings sehr viel differenzierter zu betrachten.
Dieser pauschale Populismus führt nur dazu, daß man sich noch sehr lange im Kreis drehen wird.....um einen runden Wirtshaustisch.


----------



## PASA (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



gründler schrieb:


> Bei uns Anglern ist es der Vereinsee,im Herbst 300kg Karpfen und co rein und im Frühjahr/Sommer wird geerntet.
> 
> Warum also erst besatz aussetzen und an einer Schnur mit Haken dran durchs Wasser kurbeln???....kann man doch eigentlich gleich kaufen!
> 
> #h



Richtig, wer angelt den noch an richtigen Naturgewässern, ohne Besatz und nur natürlichem Nachwuchs bei den Fischen?

Der Kern des Themas ist doch, dass wir immer besser als andere Wissen was gut für "die Umwelt, die Fische, die Allgemeinheit, die Anderen selbst .......) ist.

Meine Meinung: Solange kein Anderer in seiner Freiheit,  eingeschränkt oder beeinträchtigt wird sollte jeder selbst entscheiden wo und wie er Angeln möchte. Alle die die Tiere schüzen wollen dürfen das doch gerne tun, nur uns "Anderen" sollten sie keine Vorschriften machen. 

Beiträge im TV, in Foren, in Zeitschriften oder sonst wo dienen meist dazu andere zu belehren oder ihnen sogar die eigene Meinung vorzuschreiben. Oft spielen dabei eigene Interessen, manchmal auch wirtschaftliche, die größte Rolle. Wie kommen denn so viele Meinungsführer zu der Erkenntniss, dass ihre Meinung die richtige ist?

Jeder sollte seine Meinung bezüglich des Thmas mal überdenken, und wenn er dann für sich den richtigen Entschluss gefast hat, viel Spaß damit.

Aber akzeptiert auch die Meinung der Anderen, denn wer gibt denn die Garantie, dass die Eigene Meinung die richtige ist.

Ich war erst ein mal an einem Forellenpuff, angele aber gene mal an einem gut besetzten Gewässer.

Steht zu Eurer Meinung und akzeptiert die Meinung der Anderen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



> meine meinung: Solange kein anderer in seiner freiheit, eingeschränkt oder beeinträchtigt wird sollte jeder selbst entscheiden wo und wie er angeln möchte. Alle die die tiere schüzen wollen dürfen das doch gerne tun, nur uns "anderen" sollten sie keine vorschriften machen.


#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Mich kann er nicht meinen,ich angel weil es Spaß macht fische zu drillen und nicht weil ich hunger habe.


Und ich gönne jedem seine Angelart ist mir völlig wumpe wie wer wo angelt und was er mit seinen fischen macht.


Aber eins kann ich nicht ab dieses Deutsche Rumgeschleime.... dieses Deutsche besser sein...und die Deutschen Nasen die schon nicht mal mehr mit nen Anglerschirm auskommen.

Und wer damit nicht klar kommt der kann mir mal einen runter.......

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Mal was zum eigentlichen Thema, der Ethik:


Ich habe in diesem ganzen Thread nicht ein einziges Argument gelesen, welches das hier thematisierte Tun auch nur ansatzweise ethisch betrachtet bzw. den Versuch einer einschlägigen Rechtfertigung liefert.

Was hier zu lesen ist, ist eine Auflistung von oft auch noch ziemlich mißlungenen Beispielen und Gegenbeispielen, anhand derer, gewissermaßen vergleichend versucht wird, eine Rechtfertigung für ein Tun abzuleiten, daß zumindest unter dem Gesichtspunkt der moralphilosophischen Begründbarkeit, also der Ethik, durchaus als fragwürdig interpretiert werden kann.


Anbei, ich bin Angler aus Passion, Jäger  aus demselben Grund, ich halte mir Tiere, ich habe auch schon gezielt auf kapitale Fische ohne Verzehrabsicht gefischt, rein aus  dem zu erwartenden Pläsier, ich habe aus demselben egoistischen Grund die Ehe gebrochen und mich an sehr viel schlimmeren, äußerst verwerflichen Unternehmungen beteiligt, ich habe weiterhin vor, dieses verwerfliche Tun fortzusetzen, ich bin moralisch gesehen ein ziemlich ambivalenter Mensch und ich versuche auf diesem Weg, Rechtfertigungen möglichst zu vermeiden, dem Kartenhaus wegen, oder weil Ethik immer die Ethik des jeweils besseren Menschen ist...


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

|good:
Wenn's nicht so zum Heulen wäre, wär's schon wieder witzig...
Die einzigen, die sich über diesen ach, so wichtigen Beitrag in der Medienlandschaft aufregen, sind wir Angler selber...
Hab mir gestern mal den Spass gemacht und zu dem Beitrag rumtelefoniert...
Von acht Bekannten, Freunden und Familienmitgliedern, die den Beitrag nachweislich gesehn haben (weil sie bei mir anfragten, ob es solche Teiche wirklich gäbe), bekam ich gestern 7x die Antwort "Häh, was für'n Film?" und einmal "Ging's da nicht um große Fische?"...
Nicht wirklich repräsentativ, aber das zeigt mir, was für einen Nachhall so ein Beitrag wirklich hat...

Paylakes sind mittlerweile ein weltweit erfolgreiches Geschäftsmodell, und wie alle erfolgreichen Geschäftsmodelle
werden die Betreiber ihre Interessen zu waren wissen, auch in Deutschland.
Und das wiederum ist etwas, von dem wir Angler nur träumen können, denn wenn mir diese Diskussion eines zeigt, dann, wie weit wir noch von einer vernünftigen Lobby entfernt sind...
Solange wir die Animositäten zwischen Carp-Huntern, Spinnfischern, Kochtoppanglern, C&Rlern und was weis ich noch für Grüppchen und Gruppierungen nicht ein für alle mal beilegen, solange haben wir gegen PETrA und Konsorten keine Chance...


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Und nun haben wir den nächsten Thread der sich mit der ollen NDR Doku beschäftigt. Scheinen leider mehrere nicht begreifen zu wollen, das es darum hier nicht geht. Schade, Thread war bisher ganz gut.


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Es geht darum, ob es verwerflich ist, in diesen Teichen in welcher Ausprägung auch immer auf dicke Fische zu angeln. 

Nein, ist es nicht.

Es gibt genug Guiding Unternehmen, die das zurücksetzen mehr oder weniger vorschreiben oder zumindest erwarten zum Beispiel auf den Bodden auf Hecht oder in Hamburg auf Zander.
Ist das dann nicht verwerflich? Und gehört verboten? 
Gebt doch einfach zu, daß für viele/die meisten der Fang möglichst vieler möglichst großer Fische das Ziel ist. Nur der Weg dahin ist unterschiedlich. Einer fährt zum Bodden, einer nach Norwegen und einer fährt zum Störteich. Und andere suchen die Dicken in den heimischen Teichen und Seen. Meine Güte, wo ist das Problem? Für Außenstehende ist das sogar nachvollziehbar, daß man viele dicke Fische fangen will  .


----------



## AlexX!! (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Hi zusammen, 

ich hab nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, dennoch.. 

ich würde die Moralik nicht daran festlegen was andeswo (Ausland) gägig ist.
Ins USALand ist z.B. auch Bowfishing beliebt und akzeptiert.

für meinen Teil findes es unmoralisch wenn sich jemand mit dem erwirtschafteten Erlös aus 100% C&R Angeln bereichert (wo auch immer).

Die Moral hängt natürlich stark an der Fangfrequenz, wenn ein Fisch zwei drei mal pro Jahr gelandet und ordentlich behandelt wird ist das für mich vollkommen OK. (damit kann aber bestimmt keiner einen Trophy Puff betreiben)

just my 2 cents

Alex


----------



## vermesser (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Und was genau ist an Bowfishing verwerflicher als am Fang mit Angel und Haken sowie dem folgenden Drill und dem Abschlagen und Abstechen zur Verwertung an Land?

Meines Wissens wird das Bowfishing ja nicht mit C&R kombiniert  .


----------



## Purist (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und was genau ist an Bowfishing verwerflicher als am Fang mit Angel und Haken sowie dem folgenden Drill und dem Abschlagen und Abstechen zur Verwertung an Land?



Die Auffassung vom Angeln, Bowfishing würde ich eher als Jagd ansehen. Verwerflich würde ich das aber nicht nennen. 

Ähnliches gilt für "Paylakes", irgendwie angeln wir in Deutschland, außer an der Küste, überall an Gewässern die mehr oder weniger Besatz erhalten. Einen Unterschied in der anglerischen Herausforderung, aufgrund der Gewässergröße und Struktur, macht allerdings den Unterschied.


----------



## Fin (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ja genau. Im Prinzip interessieren diese Teiche doch genau zwei Gruppen...so´ne Klapperkinder wie PETA und Co...und die intoleranten Besserwisser in den eigenen Reihen. Wer hat denn eigentlich so richtig einen Schaden davon???
> 
> Wenn es danach geht, gehören Zoos, Aquarien, Terrarien, Streichelgehege, Volieren mit Geflügel, Vögel zu Hause im Käfig, eventuell auch Safaris und und und verboten. Also der Safaripark, die Vogelparks etc...alles VERBIETEN!!! Besatz in natürliche Gewässer auch...nur was sich selbst darin hält, gehört da rein. Maße und Schonzeiten werden aufgehoben, sonst kommt es noch zum Zurücksetzen...was dann noch lebt und sich halten kann, ist moralisch und ethisch einwandfrei nach dem Fang abzuknüppeln und zu verzehren...alles, auch Brassen, Güstern und Co...
> 
> Hab ich noch was vergessen?



Stimmt genau genommen nicht. Hier geht es ja nicht um die von dir genannten "*Aquarien*" sondern um C&R Großfischteiche. Falls du einen Zoo kennst, in dem man auf Löwen mit Betäubungsgewehren schießen kann um anschließend das Trophäenfoto in den Händen halten zu können, passt der Vergleich doch wieder.


----------



## Fin (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Jäger geht für 30,50€ in einen "Payhunt" Käfig und schiesst schnell mal ein paar Schweine,geht schneller und erfolgreicher?
> 
> Am Ende würde ich für mich* persönlich* entscheiden,das es für mich nichts wäre,aber da muss halt jeder in sich gehen und das Auswerten.



Im Jagdbereich gibt es durchaus "ähnliche" Praktiken & Probleme. Von daher....#c wäre jetzt aber zuviel OT.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> für meinen Teil findes es unmoralisch wenn sich jemand mit dem erwirtschafteten Erlös aus 100% C&R Angeln bereichert (wo auch immer).


Aha..für lau wäre es Ok?|kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ethik befasst 
sich überwiegend mit den folgenden drei Problemfeldern:
1.) mit der Frage nach dem "höchsten Gut";
Angeln am Fopu auf Großfische ist das höchste Gut,

wer will schon kleine#c
2.) mit der Frage nach dem richtigem Handeln in bestimmten Situationen – also: „Wie soll ich mich in dieser Situation verhalten?“ (Die einfachste und klassische Formulierung einer solchen Frage stammt von Immanuel Kant: „Was soll ich tun?“) und
Wann setze ich den Anschlag? unter besondere Beachtung der verwendeten Highendmaterialien, ziehe ich mehr nach oben oder doch zur Seite?


3.) mit der Frage nach der Freiheit des Willens.
Gehe ich an den Fopu oder bleibe ich getreu meiner im AB geposteten Meinung zu Hause und stippe lieber Plötzen ( Kollektivzwang?)
Wird mein Willen beeinflusst, was meint die Gattin wenn ich schon wieder ohne Fisch nach Hause komme

Frei nach Wicki:m
Gruß A.


----------



## AlexX!! (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aha..für lau wäre es Ok?|kopfkrat



jap.. was zum Beispiel das Großfischguiding angeht.

ich finde es moralisch äusserst fragwürdig, wenn z.B. an den bekannten Wallerflüssen, für jede Menge Kohle Woche für Woche neue Gäste an die Standplätze der Großfische "gekarrt" werden. Verantwortungsvolle Guides machen das einge Wochen im Jahr, andere durchgängig.

und ja, es gibt durchaus Bowfischer die auch C&R betreiben, alles eine Frage des Maßstabes? 
http://youtu.be/jhPCBtu4uIQ?t=3m52s

Grüße


----------



## Fin (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



AlexX!! schrieb:


> und ja, es gibt durchaus Bowfischer die auch C&R betreiben, alles eine Frage des Maßstabes?
> http://youtu.be/jhPCBtu4uIQ?t=3m52s



"We are actually doing most anglers a favor here".

Im Thread hier geht es um die moralische Begründbarkeit von Großfisch-Paylakes (viel Angeldruck, viel Angelerfolg, und große Fische in kleinen Gewässern, vermutlich viel wiederholter Stress und evtl. Schmerz für die Großfische ohne Verwertungsabsicht). Bloß was genau spricht dagegen? Die Urgrundsatzdiskussion aus dem Thread "dürfen wir Tiere essen?" wohl kaum. Dann die Rausche rangehensweise a la "Fisch als Sportgerät/Spielzeug" schon eher. Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind angeln wir alle ja eh nur aus "Spaß", (Verwertungabsichten unterschiedlich ausgeprägt) also worum gehts genau?

In deinem Link haben Menschen Maßstäbe gesetzt und Handeln danach ----> (game fish > invasive species). 

Und welche Maßstäbe werden hier gesetzt? Bisher haben wir nur die persönliche Freiheit und Spaß angesprochen. Meiner Meinung nach kann man "Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht" überhaupt nicht moralisch/ethisch begründen sondern nur ablehnen jedenfalls habe ich hier noch keine Argumente gelesen. Außer wir stellen die beiden o.g. Gründe über das von 996 angesprochene "höchst Gut" eines jeden Lebewesens.


----------



## Purist (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ethik befasst
> sich überwiegend mit den folgenden drei Problemfeldern:
> 1.) mit der Frage nach dem "höchsten Gut";
> Angeln am Fopu auf Großfische ist das höchste Gut,
> ...




Das kannst du auch anders interpretieren:
1. Höchstes Gut: überhaupt Fische beim Angeln zu fangen, kein Schneider bleiben (dann kommen erst die von dir genannten "Großen")

2. dahinter steckt das Hinterfragen des eigenen Handelns und der eigenen Absicht etwas zu tun.

3. Ist es Willensfreiheit möglichst viele Kapitale auf die Schuppen zu legen oder eher ein Kollektivzwang, weil es die Branche so forciert und die beeinflussten Anglerkreise es daher als einzig wahren Erfolg definieren? |bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*

Ein hypotheisches Fallbeispiel, welches einen Aspekt meiner im Artikel aufgeworfenen Fragen,
"*Fang = 0 Schaden - 5 x 0 Schaden = ???*",
etwas plastischer darstellt:

Du hast eine Angelstelle, die du über alles liebst. An keinem anderen Platz angelst du lieber (warum auch immer, ist egal).

In dem Gewässer sind Welse ganzjährig geschont, was dich nicht weiter stört.

Seit einiger Zeit geht dir bei jeder Tour ein Wels an den Köder, immer derselbe, man erkennt ihn gut an z.B. einer deformierten Flosse.
Er ist gesund, steht gut im Futter, aber anscheinend so dumm, dass er auf jeden Köder beisst, spätestens beim Einholen.

Du hast ihn schon 5x zurückgesetzt, er scheint nicht von der Stelle zu weichen, nicht mal als du 500m gelaufen bist, um ihn an anderer Stelle im Gewässer zu releasen.

Dir wird langsam klar, dass du ihn 100%ig jedes Mal dran kriegen wirst, ihn aber ja nicht abmurksen, umsetzen darfst.
Du möchtest aber eigentlich gern öfter dort angeln.

Was tust du?
- Verzicht üben, dir eine neue Lieblingsstelle suchen?
- Seine Dummheit, einfach weiterfischen ...bis er evtl. so viel Schaden nimmt, dass er verludert? (Was meinst du, wann dies der Fall sein könnte?)
- Oder gehst du dort nur noch 1x die Woche, 1x im Monat, 1x im Zeitraum X angeln, weil du meinst, dann entsteht kein Schaden?

_(Das ist nicht völlig rund, und es ist immer noch etwas anderes, als gezielt Großfische zu beangeln und zu releasen, aber die Grundfrage ist ähnlich. Lasst euch auf den Fall ein, ohne die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen)_


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fin schrieb:


> Und welche Maßstäbe werden hier gesetzt? Bisher haben wir nur die persönliche Freiheit und Spaß angesprochen. Meiner Meinung nach kann man "Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht" überhaupt nicht moralisch/ethisch begründen sondern nur ablehnen jedenfalls habe ich hier noch keine Argumente gelesen. Außer wir stellen die beiden o.g. Gründe über das von 996 angesprochene "höchst Gut" eines jeden Lebewesens.



Die Frage nach den Maßstäben ist richtig. Aber wo legen wir den Maßstab an?

Der allererste ist, wie und wo ordne ich den Fisch ein?

Klassifiziere ich ihn generell als Lebewesen, besser gesagt als "Leben", dann steht er mit allen Lebewesen auf einer Stufe. Ist gleichberechtigt neben Wurm und Mensch. Nach diesem Maßstab verbietet sich das angeln strikt, auch wegen dem Wurm.

Und darum nochmal. Wir betrachten in dieser Diskussion nicht den Fisch, sondern bewerten ausschließlich die Motivation, nach der wir handeln.

Das "Höchste Gut" des Lebewesen Fisch ist uns piepegal, solange die Motivation, dieses Gut zu ignorieren, unseren subjektiven moralischen Ansprüchen genügt.

Und deshalb ist und bleibt eine solche Diskussion Moralapostelei.


----------



## Fin (5. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Frage nach den Maßstäben ist richtig. Aber wo legen wir den Maßstab an?
> 
> Der allererste ist, wie und wo ordne ich den Fisch ein?
> 
> Klassifiziere ich ihn generell als Lebewesen, besser gesagt als "Leben", dann steht er mit allen Lebewesen auf einer Stufe. Ist gleichberechtigt neben Wurm und Mensch. Nach diesem Maßstab *verbietet sich das angeln strikt*, auch wegen dem Wurm.



Wieso eigentlich? Betrachtet man das menschliche Treiben und Tun aus einer anderen Perspektive (Kind, Außerirdischer, mit einer schopenhauerschen Weltsicht etc.) ist es völlig logisch auch dann bzw. gerade *dann erst recht* zu Angeln!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und darum nochmal. Wir betrachten in dieser Diskussion nicht den Fisch, sondern bewerten ausschließlich die Motivation, nach der wir handeln.
> 
> Das "Höchste Gut" des Lebewesen Fisch ist uns piepegal, solange die Motivation, dieses Gut zu ignorieren, unseren subjektiven moralischen Ansprüchen genügt.
> 
> Und deshalb ist und bleibt eine solche Diskussion Moralapostelei.



Jap das stimmt! Ich meine sogar du warst es (falls nicht dann nehme ich die Behauptung jetzt schon mal zurück:q) der geschrieben hat das die Gesellschaftliche Moral/Ethik (bezogen auf Deutschland) im stätigen Wandel ist. Und dabei drehen wir sie so hin, wie sie uns gerade passt:"Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"(außer mit Exportwaffen aus deutscher Produktion natürlich!):m.

Die "Motivation" welche wir hier behandeln ist aber unterschiedlich, wie soll man dafür Maßstäbe setzen wenn am Ende doch eh alle am Wasser sitzen und Fische fangen?

(und das Zurücksetzen teils gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, manchmal selbst auferlegt, oftmals gefordert, selten wie eine Religion ausgelegt, bei jedem aus Spaß stattfindet und ganz selten auch mal dafür bezahlt wird).


----------



## Purist (5. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fin schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich? Betrachtet man das menschliche Treiben und Tun aus einer anderen Perspektive (Kind, Außerirdischer, mit einer schopenhauerschen Weltsicht etc.) ist es völlig logisch auch dann bzw. gerade *dann erst recht* zu Angeln!



Versucht der Mensch nicht der Natur Herr zu werden? Meine persönliche Ansicht ist noch immer, dass heutzutage die Tiertötung von einer Überflussgesellschaft ausgeblendet und weggewünscht wird, die sich die Natur in den schönsten Farben malt, die mit der Realität nichts mehr zu tun haben. Angelhobby gegen Fischstäbchen, Schweine in abgepackter Wurstform sind auch ansehnlicher als Schlachtaktionen, wie sie früher in jedem Hof auf dem Dorf üblich waren, als das Kopfsteinpflaster noch regelmäßig in Blut getränkt war. Bowfishing? Angeln mit Speer? Überlebensnotwendig. 
Hat sich die globale Menge an getöteten Fischen durch C&R verringert? Wohl kaum. 

Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich von unserer heißgeliebten "Tierrechtsorganisation" kürzlich eine Anzeige in einem Wochenwerbeblatt lesen durfte, in dem sie zur Katzenkastration aufriefen? #d  Mach die Welt wie sie dir gefällt.. 


Was das mit Paylakes zu tun hat? Keine Ahnung.
Wenn Angeln schon ein Überbleibsel einer nicht vollkommen industriealisierten Nahrungsbeschaffung ist, aus dem Fischfang eine Freizeitbeschäftigung und ein Naturerlebnis macht, muss man aber schon die Fragen stellen, warum es dann besonders einfach und ohne große Herausforderungen stattfinden sollte, was nun einmal von Gewässergröße und Besatz abhängig ist.


----------



## Fin (5. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Purist schrieb:


> Versucht der Mensch nicht der Natur Herr zu werden? Meine *persönliche Ansicht* ist noch immer, dass heutzutage die Tiertötung von einer Überflussgesellschaft ausgeblendet und weggewünscht wird, die sich die Natur in den schönsten Farben malt, die mit der Realität nichts mehr zu tun haben. Angelhobby gegen Fischstäbchen, Schweine in abgepackter Wurstform sind auch ansehnlicher als Schlachtaktionen, wie sie früher in jedem Hof auf dem Dorf üblich waren, als das Kopfsteinpflaster noch regelmäßig in Blut getränkt war. Bowfishing? Angeln mit Speer? Überlebensnotwendig.
> Hat sich die globale Menge an getöteten Fischen durch C&R verringert? Wohl kaum.



Deine *persönliche Ansicht* ist doch eine Zustimmung auf meine Aussage/Anspielung.

Angeln aus Spaß kann nicht als unmoralisch gelten. Nicht in dieser Welt. Im Gegenteil, gerade weil es nichtmehr Lebensnotwendig ist kann C&R nachhaltig sein(aber hier geht es ja nicht "nur" um C&R). Und mal davon abgesehen werden es jährlich ca. *78 Millionen* Menschen mehr.... (Wikipedia). 



Purist schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ich von unserer heißgeliebten "Tierrechtsorganisation" kürzlich eine Anzeige in einem Wochenwerbeblatt lesen durfte, in dem sie zur Katzenkastration aufriefen? #d  Mach die Welt wie sie dir gefällt..



Ja und? Kann dir jeder Tierarzt bzw. Tierärztin (oder selbst die nette TFA ohne Petramitgliedschaft) oder Jäger_innen|supergri erzählen warum das gut ist. Oder sprichst du jetzt auf die "Kosten der Kastration" an? Klar gibts Alternativen aber die sind jetzt nicht unbedingt für Petra Werbewirksam. Im Gegenteil bei Massentötungen oder Massenfängen rennen die Leute erst Recht Petras Türen ein (oder meinst du einfach ignorieren? Ne Katzeninsel anlegen? Künstliche Steinadlerhorste bauen in der Hoffnung...? |supergri). Wäre doch schön wenn man Kormorane auch einfach kastrieren könnte oder? 



Purist schrieb:


> Was das mit Paylakes zu tun hat? Keine Ahnung.
> Wenn Angeln schon ein Überbleibsel einer nicht vollkommen industriealisierten Nahrungsbeschaffung ist, aus dem Fischfang eine Freizeitbeschäftigung und ein Naturerlebnis macht, muss man aber schon die Fragen stellen, *warum* es dann *besonders einfach und ohne große Herausforderungen *stattfinden sollte, was nun einmal von Gewässergröße und Besatz abhängig ist.



Na das Fragen sich die Besucher auf der Reeperbahn bestimmt auch|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik*



Fin schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich? Betrachtet man das menschliche Treiben und Tun aus einer anderen Perspektive (Kind, Außerirdischer, mit einer schopenhauerschen Weltsicht etc.) ist es völlig logisch auch dann bzw. gerade *dann erst recht* zu Angeln!
> 
> Nee, man muss aus seiner eigenen moralischen Perspektive betrachten um das eigene Handeln vor sich selbst zu rechtfertigen. Und nicht das handeln anderer aus seiner eigenen moralischen Perspektive beurteilen.
> 
> ...



Eben weil die Motivation unterschiedlich ist, kann man nicht über einen moralischen Kamm scheren. 

Es ist zudem ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob man das Individuum betrachtet, die Art oder die Ökologie. Bei den beiden letzten spielt Moral gar keine Rolle, weil Vernunft zuvor entscheiden muss/sollte.


----------

